# Help installing a legally obtained Autodesk Maya license



## animatorkaitlyn (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi, I recently bought a boxed autodesk Maya 2009 to install on my macbook pro. 

I start installing it and everything is going fine, I have the right serial number etc., until I get to the license. You go to the autodesk maya website to get your license, which I did, and that is fine... until I enter the file where it asks for it. It comes up with 'installation incomplete' so I click on the log to see what is wrong.

It shows something like Errors:
Since the existing installed feature has a higher expiry date it was not changed to the source feature line.

Now, I don't know what this means, except that I had a free 30 day trial version of maya on my computer about a month back before deciding to buy it. I thought I had uninstalled it, and now I have (supposedly) uninstalled and reinstalled this thing several times... so I don't know why it's still detecting it, or if that's even the problem. 

I'd really really appreciate any feedback you have on this.

Also, I hope I have posted in the right forum, sorry if I haven't, it wasn't intentional.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

It sounds like you need to contact Autodesk about it. They will be able to tell you why you get that error and how to resolve it. Being I have never used that software, I have no idea how it is set up and where it keeps track of things.


----------

